# HDMI newbie - doing it wrong.



## azgirlmi20 (Jul 28, 2008)

So don't laugh - I know nothing when it comes to all this technology, so Im' hoping that I found the right place for some answers.  Ok. I just bought a new Panasonic 50" Plasma 720p TV and it has 2 HDMI hookups in the back and one in the front. I also bought an RCA 1080 up converting dvd player. It also has the HDMI hookup. From reading the instructions it looks as if the HDMI cable is the ONLY cord I would need to hook up my dvd player. So.. did that.. and turned my TV to the corresponding HDMI input from the screen display. I got nothing.. i'm obviously doing it wrong. anyone with input on what i'm doing wrong would help. thanks.. or is there maybe some options i have to change on the tv to go through the HDMI.. ok. yes like I said. don't laugh.. i'm new at all this stuff.  THanks SSSOOO much!!

~Nic


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

First of all welcome to TSF. :wave: No question is beyond our ability to fake an answer...just kidding.

Your understanding is right and it sounds like you're doing everything correctly. Here's what I always suggest: unplug everything. Then slowly and carefully plug everything back in, noting the names given to each out/input. If it still doesn't work, check each component to make sure it is set to the proper input/output. If that doesn't work, hook the DVD player up using a set of component cables. If there's still nothing, then the player doesn't work and should be returned. But most probably its the TV that has to be told to see the HDMI signal. It will be a setting in the menu area - maybe quite a few layers deep. If you set the TV up and the DVD player works - try switching the HDMI cable.

If it still doesn't work: :4-dontkno


----------



## azgirlmi20 (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks so much for your time. Sounds like what I need to do is figure out how to switch the output on the dvd player.. guess I havn't had a new dvd player in while so I didn't realize that you could switch the output on the dvd player. oops. And yes.. when I hook up the regular cables i get everything fine..thats how it's hooked up now so I know the player works. Again.. thank you so much for you time.. that answered my question completely and gave me another option. I'm usually good at figure out all the connections and such so I was getting frustrated.. guess thats what happens when I get into all this new high tech stuff haha. Thanks!


----------

